# Bow on a budget



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I need some input on what would be a good bow in the $400-500 range. Any to stay away from?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

If you would want a used one I have a Parker Wildfire XP for sale for $425 and it comes with pretty much everything!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, its gonna be tough to outfit yourself with EVERYTHING for that price range. Quivers, arrows, rests, sights, releases, and all that adds up quick.

Id check used racks. Can find some real nice 1-2 year old mathews, diamonds, bowtechs, etc on used racks for sometimes half price of new. Go to a store and shoot a bunch of bows. See what ones you like. Than keep your eyes open for one used.

If your an ebayer, check that out to. Once you know what you like and are looking for.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I got a PSE nova with a rest, sight and quiver from cabelas about 2 years ago and it was marked down to $180 because it was last years model. now dont get me wrong its not the best bow but the price was right. it did just fine killin an antelope the first year i had it. i have since upgraded to a mathews but i still have the pse as a backup and for shooting carp.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

used racks are a great place to look. its rediculous at how much you can save on a NEW bow just because its the previous year's model. an example is the bowtech general. last year it was 800 new now they are 500 brand new! you should be able to find a great deal on an entry level bow just because it is a year or two old. another great site you might wanna check out is archerytalk.com they have a classified forum there that you should be able to find some great deals on.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm looking to buy new. Not looking for the whole package for $400-500, just the bow. :wink:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

This is an article that was posted to my site that's all about getting into (or back into in the author's case) bow hunting on a budget. 
http://www.pennsoutdoors.com/2008/buying-a-new-or-used-bow-for-getting-back-into-archery/

He specifically mentions this package: http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0056968418373a.shtml, but like one of the comments on the article said, shoot as many bows as you can, to get a good feel.

Now that I look at the thread more carefully, I see your budget's pretty high, relatively speaking. I shot a brand new 82nd Airborne that was marked $500 bare-bow.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> I'm looking to buy new. Not looking for the whole package for $400-500, just the bow. :wink:


Well, you can get a HELL of a 1-2 year old "used" bow with NOTHING wrong with it for that price range.

Or half of a new one.

Dont be "stuck" on buying new we're just saying. Keep your eyes open. You may find a "used" switchback (best bow ever!) on a used rack somewhere for $450.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Road trip over to GF and hit the Cabelas Bargain Cave. You can buy new carry overs at a considerable discount. Before I went to recurves I shot Relex bows. The last three I got new from the Cave and didn't pay more than $250 for any of them...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

like previously stated, take some advice, you will not find a new bow between 400-500 that will be a better shooting bow than a used mathews outback, switchback, hoyt vectrix, trykon etc. Plus, think resale also, just in case you get into bowhunting more seriously and want to upgrade to a new bow in that 700-850 range none of the bows that run 400-500 new will have any resale value. PSE, fred bear, cabelas bows, bowtech etc have horrible resale value.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

bretts said:


> like previously stated, take some advice, you will not find a new bow between 400-500 that will be a better shooting bow than a used mathews outback, switchback, hoyt vectrix, trykon etc. Plus, think resale also, just in case you get into bowhunting more seriously and want to upgrade to a new bow in that 700-850 range none of the bows that run 400-500 new will have any resale value. PSE, fred bear, cabelas bows, bowtech etc have horrible resale value.


X2


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Another thing to ponder. If you go out and buy a $450-500 year or two old high end bow (mathews, upper end Hoyt, etc) and get interested in it and decide to upgrade to a new rig, that $450-500 hoyt or mathews will still be right around $450-500. I know mathews holds its value VERY well when most bows do not.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a mathews, Jr.

Buy the right one the first time and you'll save money. Take the extra paycheck or two to wait and get one that you'll want to hold onto for a long time.


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there have you checked out Cabelas.ca, they have some pretty good deals. And where your dollars at it might be something to look at. I've wanted to try a parker bow so I ordered an outfitter series Intercepter for $399. canadian. Cabelas.com was $499. IBO 310 brace height 7.6" 32.5 ATA. 3.9 lbs and they say shoot it for 30 days, if you don't like it just send it back. No questions asked.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a bow that isnt even 8 months old.. Sheels " Recluse" made by bow tech. 70 lb draw weight, 28.5 draw length. Has a toxonics 5 pin sights, alpine archery quiver, and whisker biscuit arrow rest. Get all of it for $450


----------

